# mdcomputers selling wrong antec earthwatts gold pro?



## whitestar_999 (Oct 31, 2018)

Just came across this:
Don't buy Antec Earthwatt Pro Gold PSU from Mdcomputers.in : IndianGaming

If the above is true then I guess we would have to stop recommending this model here for the price it is being sold.
@chimera201 @gta5 @Minion @SaiyanGoku


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 31, 2018)

Yes that is why I always tell to contact and check whether it has 7 years warranty. Some sellers do have the new one. Antec really messed this one up either unintentionally or intentionally. They should have given the model a new name.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 1, 2018)

Can you confirm the sellers which have the new one?


----------



## billubakra (Nov 1, 2018)

chimera201 said:


> Yes that is why I always tell to contact and check whether it has 7 years warranty. Some sellers do have the new one. Antec really messed this one up either unintentionally or intentionally. They should have given the model a new name.


Antec messed up or the sellers?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 1, 2018)

Seems like both.Antec has very confusing naming scheme & India sellers being Indian,didn't notice or knew the difference between various versions,simply copy pasted the info from newer models while in reality selling older inferior models.


----------



## billubakra (Nov 2, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Seems like both.Antec has very confusing naming scheme & India sellers being Indian,didn't notice or knew the difference between various versions,simply copy pasted the info from newer models while in reality selling older inferior models.


Ah, If the consumer court process was simple and cheap then the guy would have got his money back.


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 4, 2018)

Someone will have to go to the shop in person for 100% confirmation. One can tell if it's the new one or not from the box itself unless they are doing some shady stuff like putting the old model in the new box. The reddit guy didn't have to open the box to find out if it was new one or not. There are 3 different things you can look for:

1. First is the 7 year warranty logo.
*encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTCKLlazn5n6PSk1NMMCPsRIJmrdMvE7A_cBX9jkj_-MighjsmRkQ 
This logo is at several places on the box. It's hard to miss it. Also this is something the shopkeepers can understand even without any tech knowledge. The old models had 3 year warranty logo.

2. On the features list it has Japanese Heavy Duty caps mentioned. The old models didn't have all Japanese caps. Also 7 year warranty will be mentioned in words here.

3. This is a little bit technical. On the power distribution (it's on the box) check the amp rating for +12V.
45A@+12V on EA550G Pro
54A@+12V on EA650G Pro
62A@+12V on EA750G Pro
Older models had lower values.


What I can confirm personally is that I actually have one 
But it's a 750W model and I got it from the service centre in Mumbai.

*i.postimg.cc/ZRpSXVZP/psu1.png 
Old 750W models had multi rail +12V.

*i.postimg.cc/YSJ7XJcq/psu2.png 
All black cables. Old models had color coded cables.

*i.postimg.cc/RZZvq7Q9/box3.png
Mfg and Import is April 2018.

*i.postimg.cc/bvG89qBB/box2.png 
*i.postimg.cc/HkvdMrBM/box1.png  


I think Antec did some shady stuff with the naming because as far as I remember the old models were simply EA550G, EA650G without the "PRO". The first time I ever saw the PRO label was when the new models were released. They announced the new models in Dec 2017:
Antec Announces EarthWatts Gold Pro Series Power Supplies


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 4, 2018)

Very good & helpful info,I will link this post to any future recommendation of earth watts pro models so the person can verify these details over phone/email before buying.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 4, 2018)

One thing though,mdcomputers did changed the pics in last few days(latest ones are black/grey which seems to be of bronze model) & even now warranty is mentioned as 3 years in one place & 7 years in other.


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 5, 2018)

This is what the old model looks like:
*img0.pconline.com.cn/pconline/1503/20/6239004_02.jpg 

This is what the reddit guy got
*i.redd.it/logqwgq0x4v11.jpg 

This is what the new model looks like:
*c1.neweggimages.com/NeweggImage/ProductImageCompressAll1280/17-371-103-Z06.jpg 

The PSU in the second pic is the same one as in the first pic but it looks similar to the third pic which is vastly different one. Check the +12V amp rating on each. Also note how the second pic is lacking certifications that were there in the first old model. Probably lacking the western certifications(FCC, etc) and sold exclusively in developing countries.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 5, 2018)

So one can confirm beforehand by enquiring about total power on +12V rail.i.e.504W is old model & 540W is new & recommended model.


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 5, 2018)

Yes but I would check the amp value rather than the watt. But the best way is the warranty logo. The other 2 points I mentioned is just for additional confirmation.


----------

